# I.D. this bike please?



## vintagebiker13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Can anyone I.D. this bike Please???? I was told it could be a stelber? If anyone knows what it is that would be great. and if anyone has a pic of what it should look like restored or know a website that would be even better. thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2010)

The chainguard looks like an Iverson, though it also could be by Chain Bike co., they both used that same chainring.


----------



## vintagebiker13 (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for the info.....if only i could find a pic gggrrrrr


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a rough 24" Iverson I recently got: 


But there's a men's Stelber on ebay ending tonight with the same guard, it has a Stelber decal on it where mine says Iverson.


----------

